# speaker power



## coalminer

I have a set of Altec Lansing ACS5 speakers but I have misplaced the power pac/cable 
Could someone please advise me of the correct input voltage for these speakers

Cheers


----------



## The_Other_One

Does it not say it by the input?  Normally, computer speakers run at 12v DC.  Amps don't matter as long as it's the same amount or more than the speakers originally had.  Polarity DOES matter.


----------



## coalminer

Thanks for the reply
No, there are no markings at all and no info in specs

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/dta/acs5/

Cheers


----------

